# Restoring Persons saddle



## Yetifan (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi, 
I’ve seen some pictures of some great restored G519 saddles on here, but can’t seem to find who the craftsman behind the work is.
I’ve a rough saddle that needs some TLC.

thanks for any advice and pointers.
Am in the UK, but happy to send worldwide to get the job done right.

thanks
Andrew


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2022)

@rustjunkie @bobcycles @STRADALITE


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 22, 2022)

How rough is rough? Pitures man! Photos! We need to see the rust.
We need to feel the dry rotted leather. Smell the musty mold. Achoo!
Ok, maybe we don't need to smell that. Photos!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 22, 2022)

here's one i did that went to France:


----------



## Yetifan (Apr 22, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> here's one i did that went to France:
> 
> View attachment 1611620View attachment 1611621View attachment 1611622View attachment 1611623View attachment 1611624



How do get in touch with you to fix up mine please? That’s an amazing job.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 22, 2022)

Yetifan said:


> How do get in touch with you to fix up mine please? That’s an amazing job.




thank you, sent you a private message


----------



## blackcat (Apr 22, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> here's one i did that went to France:
> 
> View attachment 1611620View attachment 1611621View attachment 1611622View attachment 1611623View attachment 1611624




Hello;
It's not my house 😿
But, i think i know the happy owner 😺
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi All, @Yetifan 

As Serge surmised, I am the happy owner of that one (-:

I can recommend the quality of the leatherwork, as well as the friendliness and professionalism of @rustjunkie.

I can also recommend @Krakatoa who helped greatly in obtaining and manufacturing metal parts for this saddle. He is a good first contact if you are looking for WW2 metalwork in general.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

